# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Ginger Snap Kindof Cookies

## Mazekwon

3/4 Cups of White Sugar (or Splenda)
1 C-Canned Pumpkin
1/3-Cup of molasses
2-Eggs
1 1/2 tps- Ginger
2 tps-Cloves
4 C-Flour
1/2-Bran

Cook @ 350 for about 15 minutes

these taste suprisingly good and there not really that bad for you with no butter it makes a huge difference

----------

